# Failure is an option



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been told that inspectors get one shot at an inspection. When they come back to check your cited corrections, they cannot cite more violations. But, I have no official references to back that up.

Maybe someone else might know?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Awseay said:


> Do I have the right to be upset?


I would say yes, but ..........

It will only raise your BP and not do you any good. If it continues I guess you will have to take it up with the inspector's boss.

Good luck.

BTW, around here we need to leave the ditch open until it's inspected then backfill and the backfill is never inspected. Kind of different for you?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Reading your post again, I wonder if the inspector could not know the height of the meter since the trench was not completely backfilled and final grading was not performed? Did the inspector know more soil needed to come in?

Did you piss of this inspector on previous jobs? :laughing: :jester:


----------



## Awseay (Aug 19, 2014)

I am not aware of any altercations with this inspector. In this city they are very tough but I feel like this is too much. I left a message with the lead inspector, and no, he isn't aware of the top soil but because it is just a few inches off is feel like 9/10 times they let it slide. The main point is how he didn't follow the "one shot" rule. This city has it's own utility company and they make you have the open ditch inspected first, then backfill and have the rest of the service(grounding, terminations, meter pack) inspected to get permanent power. I hope to hear back from him tomorrow and I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Awseay (Aug 19, 2014)

The city utility company provides and installs the urd from the transformer to the meter. We must provide 3" PVC with a mule tape.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

What is the height of your meter ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

3 to 4"? That's nothing. Your inspector is a moron. But some marker paint and spray a line on the foundation and tell him that it's final grade.

I have never been failed on backfill because I have never been inspected for backfill. Most inspectors want to see the open trench to verify burial depth, etc. They assume I know how to throw dirt back into a trench.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awseay said:


> So I called for an inspection on a residential service, permanent power. I back filled the ditch by hand it's entire length 20" deep and planned on smoothing it out with the mini ex later. I failed for not have the ditch fully back filled. No big deal. I finished the doth and called it back in. The second time he fails me for my meter being 3-4" too high. Please understand that the yard has not been done. They are bringing in several inches of topsoil.
> My problem is the inspector failing me for something he didn't even mention during the first inspection. I am paying a re inspect fee every time. Do I have the right to be upset?


Ask the inspector for code references. What is the code reference for meter height?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Ask the inspector for code references. What is the code reference for meter height?


I have never seen a "hight" in the NEC, I think the bottom can't be less than 24 inches from grade. But if there's a disco, that's 6ft 7 in from grade I believe.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Meter heights are the province of the POCO.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

backstay said:


> I have never seen a "hight" in the NEC, I think the bottom can't be less than 24 inches from grade. But if there's a disco, that's 6ft 7 in from grade I believe.


Here the utility co determines


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Meter heights are the province of the POCO.


Your links don't work


----------



## Awseay (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok so here is the story, I was slightly Misinformed. The second inspection was turned down because on the transformer end of the ditch, where I stubbed my 90 up into the trans, it went up into the vault too far. They want me to cut off 3-4" of PVC inside the vault. I am meeting the utility company out there today and they will open the vault so I can sawzal off the pipe. I will not be charged a second re inspection fee. It's still kinda stupid but what are ya gonna do? Thank you sir may I have another?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dronai said:


> Your links don't work



Uh...... what links?


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds like you pissed him off.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is this a POCO inspector?


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

so did he cite any code rules for PVC in a vault? 


I am very tired of inspectors wanting things that cost me time and money, when they can't cite any code to back it up.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

stars13bars2 said:


> so did he cite any code rules for PVC in a vault?
> 
> 
> I am very tired of inspectors wanting things that cost me time and money, when they can't cite any code to back it up.


We operate in three states. NY, PA & NJ. I've never had an inspector fail a job without making a code reference. Mostly they are in writing. Some are a telephone conversation. 

How do they get away with not giving you a code reference? Is this common?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Awseay said:


> Ok so here is the story, I was slightly Misinformed. The second inspection was turned down because on the transformer end of the ditch, where I stubbed my 90 up into the trans, it went up into the vault too far. They want me to cut off 3-4" of PVC inside the vault. I am meeting the utility company out there today and they will open the vault so I can sawzal off the pipe. I will not be charged a second re inspection fee. It's still kinda stupid but what are ya gonna do? Thank you sir may I have another?


In Minnesota, the inspector has no say on the utilities end.


----------



## Awseay (Aug 19, 2014)

Well like I said this city has it's own utility company so they look out for one another. We never get code references, I was always taught that it's all about the authority having jurisdiction. What the inspectors says goes. I'm sure I could ask for a code reference but I try really hard not to argue with them. Unless, of course, it's totally ridiculous.


----------



## Crack Wireman (Aug 22, 2014)

Awseay said:


> Well like I said this city has it's own utility company so they look out for one another. We never get code references, I was always taught that it's all about the authority having jurisdiction. What the inspectors says goes. I'm sure I could ask for a code reference but I try really hard not to argue with them. Unless, of course, it's totally ridiculous.


Where I'm at we get a code reference if the AHJ fails a job. I would demand a reference if I were you, especially bc it's costing you money. Don't be passive about it. Good luck hope it works out


----------



## Awseay (Aug 19, 2014)

But my understanding is that they don't have to base their decision off a code reference, if the inspector says I must use solid bare wire for a ground rod, then I must use solid bare wire.


----------



## Crack Wireman (Aug 22, 2014)

Awseay said:


> But my understanding is that they don't have to base their decision off a code reference, if the inspector says I must use solid bare wire for a ground rod, then I must use solid bare wire.


Maybe, but definitely worth asking about. If you don't hear back from the super I'd stop by the office when I was in the area for clarification.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Awseay said:


> But my understanding is that they don't have to base their decision off a code reference, if the inspector says I must use solid bare wire for a ground rod, then I must use solid bare wire.


 Their job is to enforce the code. Not to make up their own.

There must be a basis for their decisions. The NEC for instance would be their basis for any electrical violations. If they can make stuff up on the fly, there is no way you can ever be expected to pass inspection unless you are psychic or he is "in your pocket".


----------

